# hi!!



## bizzy.bones (Oct 3, 2017)

hello! my name is jess and i have a sweet cuddly six-week-old male mouse named bizzy (biz for short)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Jess!


----------

